# NJ Dendro Meeting late July/ early August



## ggazonas

So I have been thinking about hosting a meeting for some time now and now that my collection has reached it peak (I have run out of room)I would like to throw out the invitation to anyone to come to my place for a meeting. We had a great turnout for the meeting a Jasons and I hope to see people from PA as well as NJ, and NY and anyone else who would like to come to take the trip up to North Jersey. 

The time and date are tenative to what people feel would be appropriate. I only ask that it be the last week in July or later since I may have some obligations the prior weekends plus I should be getting some frogs from Mark Pepper mid july (hopefully). Other than that I am open for ideas of what time and day. 

Just for a geographical orientation I am 12 miles west of NYC.


----------



## ChrisK

I'm there, any late July/early August is good for me


----------



## Jason DeSantis

You know I will be there, just give me a day. As always all plants and supplies can be hand delivered to save on shipping.
Jason


----------



## Julio

sounds good, lets decide on a day


----------



## ggazonas

Just keep in mind August 1st is out

Maybe we should work on a day first, Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## DCreptiles

any time the last week of july is best for me because i have my vacation being planned for early augest and i would really hate to miss this meet. iv been to Georges befor deff a nice place to visit and see a ffew different species of healthy frogs.


----------



## ggazonas

The 26 or 27 could work, any objections, so what would be better than saturday or sunday


----------



## Julio

saturday woudl be better


----------



## ChrisK

Definitely Saturdays are better


----------



## ggazonas

So it looks lik we can make it Saturday July 25


----------



## DCreptiles

yes im going to have to say sat is always better then sunday i hate weekend traffic on fri nights and sundays lol.. but the 25th is perfect for me ill mark it up. there arent any conflicting expo's that weekend right?


----------



## ggazonas

As far as I am aware there aren't and they are usual on the sunday instead of a saturday


----------



## ggazonas

Where are all the PA people at? I'm suprised Phil hasn't made an appearance on this thread yet.


----------



## GBIII

I'm here...but on the 25th of July I'll be relaxing on a beach with a cold one in hand in OC Maryland...... Won't be able to make it. Sorry guys I know you'll miss my ugly mug...lol.

George


----------



## alluringeli

Sounds like a plan. Cant wait....


----------



## Julio

its Xmas in July, so who is bringing what kind of beer??? lol, we need some alchoholic beverages


----------



## ggazonas

People can bring whatever alchoholic beverages, I'll prob get a big sub and some snacks for people to munch on.


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> Where are all the PA people at? I'm suprised Phil hasn't made an appearance on this thread yet.


There is a possibility that I will be able to make it. I'm coming home from FL. on the 24th, so I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## ggazonas

if it makes a differnece I'll put away all my NJ Devils stuff for you


----------



## Julio

come on over Chris, you can still make it. Hey George, give them a little preview of what they are gonna see.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> come on over Chris, you can still make it. Hey George, give them a little preview of what they are gonna see.


okay let me find those pics, and i may have a couple more set up by then


----------



## rollinkansas

If any of you guys want a companion gecko to the dart frog tanks, I have a male Gonatodes caudiscutattus I could bring. I know one of you guys PMed me about it a while back, but Id like to get rid of it(for a lower price) so send a PM if interested.


----------



## ggazonas

rollinkansas said:


> If any of you guys want a companion gecko to the dart frog tanks, I have a male Gonatodes caudiscutattus I could bring. I know one of you guys PMed me about it a while back, but Id like to get rid of it(for a lower price) so send a PM if interested.


it was probably me, but i don't know if I will be in the market for it then, but I'm sure you may beable to sell it at the meeting, post some pics if possible


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> if it makes a differnece I'll put away all my NJ Devils stuff for you


Yes, it makes a difference. LOL....


----------



## ggazonas

herper99 said:


> Yes, it makes a difference. LOL....


Well if you decide to make it and put it all away for you.


----------



## herper99

Julio said:


> come on over Chris, you can still make it. Hey George, give them a little preview of what they are gonna see.


You know I'll be there if I can Julio. I would hate to miss it. Especially if the libations are frothy!


----------



## herper99

ggazonas said:


> Well if you decide to make it and put it all away for you.


I was just kidding George. I can handle it.


----------



## rollinkansas

ggazonas said:


> it was probably me, but i don't know if I will be in the market for it then, but I'm sure you may beable to sell it at the meeting, post some pics if possible


Gonatodes caudiscutatus male:


















I would say to google them for more photos but they are so uncommon there are hardly any photos of them(and half are mine haha)


----------



## ggazonas

Here a sneak peak, I have around 35 species Okay here is one side of my room. There is also another side, plus my 42 G reef and a couple other aquariums I may also have some stuff in my bedroom by then and of course there is Cosmo our yellow headed amazon parrot ( who is sitting on my shouldr at the moment)


----------



## ggazonas

rollinkansas said:


> Gonatodes caudiscutattus male:
> 
> 
> 
> pm me with a price and I will think about it


----------



## Philsuma

ggazonas said:


> Where are all the PA people at? I'm suprised Phil hasn't made an appearance on this thread yet.


Ha....I've been in SoFl for a while. Crawling around Duval street yesterday...

I'm up for a NJ meeting...especially if the posse' goes and we can car pool it.

George...you're near the city right? Got crash space?


----------



## Julio

areyou guys planning on partying it up in the city that night?


----------



## Philsuma

I wouldn't turn down a chance to run around the city....


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> I wouldn't turn down a chance to run around the city....


Yeah, I would be down for that too.


----------



## Julio

lol, let me know if you do, that is where i hang, well i live there.


----------



## Julio

just keep in mind, bars are open til 4am and then come the after parties, can you boys keep up, you guys better get a case of red bull.


----------



## alluringeli

im down for some partying also not to mention hoboken is jam packed with bars all on the same strip all of the manhatten ppl come here and take all the parking spaces lol. but id be down for whatever. and if the place is organized ill have crash space for anyone who wants to or needs to crash lol.


----------



## DCreptiles

alluringeli said:


> im down for some partying also not to mention hoboken is jam packed with bars all on the same strip all of the manhatten ppl come here and take all the parking spaces lol. but id be down for whatever. and if the place is organized ill have crash space for anyone who wants to or needs to crash lol.


lol sorry guys she left her self loged in i posted that lol.


----------



## Devanny

Hmmmm . . .


----------



## herper99

Devanny said:


> Hmmmm . . .


Devanny, Are you thinking of making the East Coast trip? It could be fun!


----------



## flyangler18

ggazonas said:


> Where are all the PA people at? I'm suprised Phil hasn't made an appearance on this thread yet.


Nothing planned for me on that day so far, so I'll be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> Ha....I've been in SoFl for a while. Crawling around Duval street yesterday...
> 
> I'm up for a NJ meeting...especially if the posse' goes and we can car pool it.
> 
> George...you're near the city right? Got crash space?



Yeah I see the city everyday when I get off the NJ parkway, and I may have a place for some of you to crash


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have room also if some of the PA guys wanted to crash on there way home.
Jason


----------



## Julio

let's turn this into a whole weekend thing, frog meeting and then party all night, the bars in Hoboken close at 2 though so we should hang in the city til 4


----------



## mongo77

Man, this sounds like it's gonna be a awesome day!!!! I have a wedding that day or I would have definetely came!


----------



## Julio

come after the wedding, the party will still be going!!


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> let's turn this into a whole weekend thing, frog meeting and then party all night, the bars in Hoboken close at 2 though so we should hang in the city til 4


Count me in


----------



## mongo77

I would but it's upstate and a evening wedding. Don't think I will be in any shape to drive back down!


----------



## ggazonas

mongo77 said:


> I would but it's upstate and a evening wedding. Don't think I will be in any shape to drive back down!


Well we will take plenty of pictures to show you what you missed


----------



## Julio

hey George, do you have a blender?


----------



## DCreptiles

2 am 4 am lol drinking is drinking as long as theres food im there.


----------



## Julio

Yeah, but there are 2 extra hours


----------



## DCreptiles

oh boy oh boy a night of partying in the city and then a day of froggin its an ideal weekend. julio will u be bringing inter froglets? will anyone be bringing a variety of spring tails? some leucs? and a hydei culture lol


----------



## Julio

Derek, i will bring some and some other stuff as well, not sure what, i will post a week before the meeting to see what i will have.


----------



## ggazonas

I will be looking for the following at the meeting

Male el Dorado
Female Vittatus
Male Green Striped Aureotania
Male Ancon Hill


----------



## alluringeli

lol this sounds like a frog retreat instead of a meet lol....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

anyone want a captive bred Lygodactylus williamsi?


----------



## mongo77

ggazonas said:


> Well we will take plenty of pictures to show you what you missed


I'll be looking forward to seeing them!!!


----------



## mongo77

Derek, I can give you a hydei culture. We can meet up or I can drop it off at Doug's if you want?
Does anyone have a female standard lamasi?


----------



## asch803

George,

I don't think i can drive that far (15 minutes), plus 1 meeting per season is enough for me! Although, if there's any chance to pick up a frog or two i guess i'll have to go! Anyone have a male L williamsi, PLEASE? I should have a group of 5 variabilis available for the meeting.

Andy


----------



## Julio

Andy, you better come out an party with us too.


----------



## DCreptiles

ok julio cant wait to see what your going to bring.. and larry lemme know im going to be out on long island 2morrow sat for my cuzins b day so we can meet up if you want. also i have a few reptiles for sale if anyone is interested

Female albino burmese python 5 yrs old almost 10 feet.
Male burmese python het 4 yrs old around 9 feet.
male standard bearded dragon (adult)

both pythons are in a 75 gal set up with lid and stand and are ready for breeding together males a proven breeder female hasnt bred yet. havnt bred them due to time and space.

male bearded dragon is in a 75 gal tank by him self with lid and set up tank mate got loose about a yr ago and just wasnt replaced.

2 55 gal tanks for sale.

purchasing set ups will also be giving heat lamps bulbs day and night and ceramic with suppliment jars brand new sealed included in purchase.

animals must go!


----------



## Dragas

Julio said:


> just keep in mind, bars are open til 4am and then come the after parties, can you boys keep up, you guys better get a case of red bull.


well its only 6am now ... but I did start at 11am yesterday ... us here hillbillies like our booze


----------



## pa.walt

i will try and make it. but i'm old so no drinking for me.


----------



## Philsuma

pa.walt said:


> i will try and make it. but i'm old so no drinking for me.


Nah...that just means no car bombs or Tequila shots.....


----------



## Philsuma

The Joisey thread's been a little quiet, last couple weeks...


----------



## DizzyD

so, what's the breakdown here? Boozing in the city, then chillin talkin frogs, or vice versa. I overdid it this weekend and I'm no longer the wild crazy college kid I used to be, so I'm up for a few beverages, trading, talking frogs etc. I just don't know if I can make it to an evening that's already calling out 4am. Sorry, hangovers take up two whole days now...


----------



## DCreptiles

DizzyD said:


> so, what's the breakdown here? Boozing in the city, then chillin talkin frogs, or vice versa. I overdid it this weekend and I'm no longer the wild crazy college kid I used to be, so I'm up for a few beverages, trading, talking frogs etc. I just don't know if I can make it to an evening that's already calling out 4am. Sorry, hangovers take up two whole days now...


i do agree with chris lol... if we doing a 4am run i hope its after the meet lol so i can get better lmao. soo whos doing shots with me?


----------



## Julio

i got a frog you can lick that will lift your hangover so fast you won't know what hit you.


----------



## DizzyD

damn... I don't know what to say...


----------



## jentek

Was just curious if new blood(have not meet anyone) could attend meeting?


----------



## Julio

come on Chris, its not like we get to do it every weekend, well not anymore we could but we don't, so we leave it up to the frog gatherings to go crazy, or atleast use it as an excuse when you get home so late, those froggers are wild party animals.


----------



## Julio

jentek said:


> Was just curious if new blood(have not meet anyone) could attend meeting?


Welcome, and yes new members are always welcomed to teh club meetings, just bring some booze since you are a rookie.


----------



## Philsuma

Little par-taying is never gone hurt anyone....

Yeah....we gotta break the herper-geek stereotype.....the Snake and Lizard guys look down on us, like we all wear pocket protectors or something.....


----------



## jentek

Ok..Thank you. Sounds like fun.


----------



## Julio

lol, i say we all go out that night wearing frog shirts and stir up some bar fights.


----------



## Philsuma

Julio said:


> lol, i say we all go out that night wearing frog shirts and stir up some bar fights.


That would break the stereotype all right......imagine the news report...

"Several individuals arrested at local NYC club. All were wearing T shirts with pictures of *poison* dart frogs"


----------



## rollinkansas

This sounds like itll be a lot of fun, especially if you guys are going out in the city, too bad I wont be in the US =(


----------



## Woodsman

Philsuma said:


> Little par-taying is never gone hurt anyone....
> 
> Yeah....we gotta break the herper-geek stereotype.....the Snake and Lizard guys look down on us, like we all wear pocket protectors or something.....


Aw Phil, you need to embrace your inner geek. There's a reason God invented pocket protectors!!

All my love, Richard.

Hey George, thanks again for the ride up to Black Jungle. Did you get to see the Auratus X Leucomelas hybrid some guy was showing around? Really lovely.


----------



## Woodsman

Julio said:


> lol, i say we all go out that night wearing frog shirts and stir up some bar fights.


I know exactly who I'd like to stir up that bar fight with!! No, just kidding...See you at George's (if not sooner). Take care, Richard.


----------



## ggazonas

Woodsman said:


> Aw Phil, you need to embrace your inner geek. There's a reason God invented pocket protectors!!
> 
> All my love, Richard.
> 
> Hey George, thanks again for the ride up to Black Jungle. Did you get to see the Auratus X Leucomelas hybrid some guy was showing around? Really lovely.


Mike myself, and one other person were making bets on what combination it was I was leaning towards leuc X citronella mix because of body shape and coloration, but I definitly see where the auratus fit in.

I'll see you soon Richard, and don't worry I won't charge you a delivery fee for the glass tops I STOLE from you


----------



## Philsuma

Woodsman said:


> I know exactly who I'd like to stir up that bar fight with!!


Sounds like the Tequila talking already, Richard


----------



## Woodsman

Philsuma said:


> Sounds like the Tequila talking already, Richard


Don't worry, I'm a big bluffer (and, actually, a pretty nice guy if you want to get to know me....I have references).

Take care, Richard.


----------



## DizzyD

Well, so far it seems like I'm in (froggin in Montclair and then going out). Especially since it's so hard for me to get myself to and from NYC. Looking forward to checking out the frogroom and consuming a few beverages. Now what we need to do is make some Terriblis shirts... "I have something in my house that can kill 10 people in one shot" (right? don't remember exact stat) And it'll have a huge terriblis pic on the back. 
now that I really think about it maybe that's a bad idea.
chris


----------



## alluringeli

lol sounds like there is going to be a lot going on at this meet after party lol....


----------



## DCreptiles

Julio said:


> lol, i say we all go out that night wearing frog shirts and stir up some bar fights.


im in! all i need is a frog shirt! lmao.. well you know partying in the right places im sure someone will say " look how gay they all have frog shirts on"
and i can put on my fake hispanic accient.. you talkin to me? huh you talkin to me? you dont like my colors mang?" and its on!!!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Anyone got a big garbage bag full of leaf litter they'd like to sell me ? I keep running out.


----------



## ChrisK

Am I crazy or did you take a post office box from Jason and stuff it with Richard's mag leaves, wtf can you be doing with all that? I think Mike has some crazy project going on we need to know about.


----------



## melas

I'm in if I can snag some kid of carpool - Chris, Phil, Jason . . .??? I definitely wouldn't have to stay over if some of you guys wanted to come back - I'm up for whatever though! It would be good to check out NYC with some locals! 

Looks like a really nice set up George!


----------



## Corpus Callosum

ChrisK said:


> Am I crazy or did you take a post office box from Jason and stuff it with Richard's mag leaves, wtf can you be doing with all that? I think Mike has some crazy project going on we need to know about.


I used it in all my froglet/raise out tanks. I need at least 20 times as much for main tanks (preferably smaller leaves).


----------



## Woodsman

Corpus Callosum said:


> I used it in all my froglet/raise out tanks. I need at least 20 times as much for main tanks (preferably smaller leaves).


Hi Michael,

If you can wait until this meet at George's, I'd be happy to bring as much leaf litter as you can use. Aside from the large Magnolia grandiflora, I'll bring the smaller M. virginiana "Henry Hick's". If you want oak leaf litter, we have some nice mixed oak forest species here. Just let me know.

Take care, Richard (aka the "mad scientist"!)


----------



## Philsuma

Mike is a _leaf 'hoe....._


----------



## Philsuma

Woodsman said:


> Hi Michael,
> we have some nice *mixed oak* forest species here. Richard (aka the "mad scientist"!)


 
haha....




BTW Richard....I own your Mad scientist moniker.....not Rich F...


----------



## ggazonas

Corpus Callosum said:


> I used it in all my froglet/raise out tanks. I need at least 20 times as much for main tanks (preferably smaller leaves).


If you find someone with a garabageof leaves, preferably small ones let me know. I could use a bag as well


----------



## Philsuma

We all could...

Someone please load up the bed of a pick up.....we will all chip in and make it worth your while....


----------



## Julio

Hey Guys,
I will have some Aphid cultures available for sale they are $10 each and should have about 1k aphid per culture. I will also have some vines for sale at $8 they are 4 feet long.


----------



## Philsuma

melas said:


> I'm in if I can snag some kid of carpool - Chris, Phil, Jason . . .??? I definitely wouldn't have to stay over if some of you guys wanted to come back - I'm up for whatever though! It would be good to check out NYC with some locals!


Matt,

I hope the south central boyz will be able to put together a car pool too.

I would be able to do either, depending upon the convergence of all the factors:

1. Car pool and return

2. Get completely housed and have to sleep on a futon.

either way.....


----------



## flyangler18

> I'm in if I can snag some kid of carpool - Chris, Phil, Jason . . .??? I definitely wouldn't have to stay over if some of you guys wanted to come back - I'm up for whatever though! It would be good to check out NYC with some locals!


I'm down. Have kegs, will travel.



Oh and Phil, if we're crashing somewhere - I'm not spooning with you.


----------



## Julio

yeah for Jason and his beer!!!


----------



## Woodsman

ggazonas said:


> If you find someone with a garabageof leaves, preferably small ones let me know. I could use a bag as well


I think you'll like the "Henry Hick's" as they are long-lasting and much smaller than the M. grandiflora. I'll try to pack the car with leaves and hopefully have enough for anyone who wants some.

Take care, Richard


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Philsuma said:


> Mike is a _leaf 'hoe....._


I'll take all the leaves, and their sisters.


----------



## flyangler18

Julio said:


> yeah for Jason and his beer!!!


I should probably keep the high-gravity Belgians at home.


----------



## Julio

lol, nah, it will just be more fun when we all go out.


----------



## Woodsman

Also, I forgot to mention, I have some really beautiful bamboo that I can bring along. The larger pieces have a diameter greater than 2", so might be usable for frog hideouts, breeding (?). Let me know if your (anyone) is interested.

Richard.


----------



## Woodsman

Corpus Callosum said:


> I'll take all the leaves, and their sisters.


Magnolias are monoecious (plant hermaphrodites), so it would technically be "sisters and brothers"! Don't worry, I'll bring plenty.

Make sure you get off at exit 24!!! Richard.


----------



## Woodsman

flyangler18 said:


> I should probably keep the high-gravity Belgians at home.


Jason, can we make some green beer? It seems appropriate somehow.

Looking forward to the boozing!! Richard.


----------



## ggazonas

Woodsman said:


> I think you'll like the "Henry Hick's" as they are long-lasting and much smaller than the M. grandiflora. I'll try to pack the car with leaves and hopefully have enough for anyone who wants some.
> 
> Take care, Richard


I'm very familiar with the henry hicks, they are at least 1/3 the size of grandiflora. Sounds good, maybe I could also pick some up when I head out to your place ina couple of weeks


----------



## melas

Philsuma said:


> Matt,
> 
> 2. Get completely housed and have to sleep on a futon.


I'll arm wrestle you for the futon!


----------



## DCreptiles

will anyone have any springtail cultures other then tropical springtails? mike im also in the market for leaf litter i have some but not nearly enough.


----------



## ChrisK

Woodsman said:


> Also, I forgot to mention, I have some really beautiful bamboo that I can bring along. The larger pieces have a diameter greater than 2", so might be usable for frog hideouts, breeding (?). Let me know if your (anyone) is interested.
> 
> Richard.


I was using the ones you brought last time as practice martial arts weapons


----------



## Philsuma

flyangler18 said:


> I'm down. Have kegs, will travel.


Wow....are you serious? You provide that kind of draw (Bringin' the 'Richards) and we may have to charge admission....



flyangler18 said:


> Oh and Phil, if we're crashing somewhere - I'm not spooning with you.


It's good that you put that out there right away....so there would be no ambiguity.


----------



## flyangler18

> Wow....are you serious? You provide that kind of draw (Bring the 'Richards) and we may have to charge admission....


If we can fit 'em, we can take 'em.


----------



## herper99

As of right now, I am planning on attending. A carpool would be nice. 

Right now I'm picturing what it would look like when the car gets pulled over with me, Matt, Phil, and Jason after a long night of drinking in NYC. The cop says "what's with the frog t-shirts...........and where are your pants??????? Phil, you could get us out of that one right?


----------



## flyangler18

When a rugger and an LXer are together, everyone should be worried.


----------



## Julio

if your pants are missing, that is a story that shoudl stay in the car.


----------



## Woodsman

ChrisK said:


> I was using the ones you brought last time as practice martial arts weapons


I'm glad to know someone could use it (as I now have a stand up tp 40' tall and covering my entire backyard!!) I encourage creative uses of my bamboo offering.

Take care, Richard (whenever I hear the term "nun-chuck", I think of Sister Petrilla being thrown across the convent roof!)


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> Phil, you could get us out of that one right?


In another lifetime...sure.

But,I'm not part of the solution anymore....I'm part of the problem. 

and it feels.....kinda weird.


----------



## DCreptiles

herper99 said:


> As of right now, I am planning on attending. A carpool would be nice.
> 
> Right now I'm picturing what it would look like when the car gets pulled over with me, Matt, Phil, and Jason after a long night of drinking in NYC. The cop says "what's with the frog t-shirts...........and where are your pants??????? Phil, you could get us out of that one right?


LMAO i dunno what everyone is planning to be doing on this party night? but im not sure if i wonna be apart of it anymore...


----------



## Philsuma

Ya know Derek....that's how these things start.....innocently enough and with the best of intentions - harmless frog T-shirts ect.

Then, things get weird......and.....

You wake up in the grass (PA), sand (SoFL) or in this case.....the pee stained back alleys of the lower east side.

Oh well.....you only live once, 'an stuff.....


----------



## DCreptiles

Philsuma said:


> Ya know Derek....that's how these things start.....innocently enough and with the best of intentions - harmless frog T-shirts ect.
> 
> Then, things get weird......and.....
> 
> You wake up in the grass (PA), sand (SoFL) or in this case.....the pee stained back alleys of the lower east side.
> 
> Oh well.....you only live once, 'an stuff.....



Hmmmm i did wake up on a beach once... and had alot of questions lol


----------



## alluringeli

This sounds like its going to be one heck of a frog meet after party lmao. Well while you guys are out partying ill be home sleeping with the phone next to me just in case lol....


----------



## Julio

just make sure you have enough to post bail.


----------



## Philsuma

Good thinking Julio!

Did you guys see that new movie...the Hangover?

It's gonna be JUST like that.


----------



## DCreptiles

oh boy oh boy... julio plan on starting a bar fight to prove that us froggers are ruffer then the local street gangs? lmao.. all i know is i WANT a MADS Shirt! not sure if i would wear it out from bar to bar with you bunch of crazys


----------



## melas

DCreptiles said:


> all i know is i WANT a MADS Shirt! not sure if i would wear it out from bar to bar with you bunch of crazys


Mid-Atlantic Dendrobatid Society

Get as many as you like!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Derek we should form a group for the jersey/NYC/conecticut guys. We can call it Northen Atlantic Dendro Society or NADS for short. What do you think?
Jason


----------



## jentek

Then everyone can cheer "Go Nads".. I think that may get some attention.


----------



## DCreptiles

Jason DeSantis said:


> Hey Derek we should form a group for the jersey/NYC/conecticut guys. We can call it Northen Atlantic Dendro Society or NADS for short. What do you think?
> Jason


Jason i think that would be a great idea considering there is a large amount of us in the jersey nyc and ct area. we have the people all we would need to do is inspire some more meets! lol. between you and geroge we are on to a great start. hopefully a few others may chime in and say what they think.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

There is a GNYADS, MADS, and NEFG mailing list (I manage the first two, Scott Macdonald the latter). We could just continue to use one of those mailing lists since most people in NYC and NJ are on those lists already (and CT people are on the NEFG), or we could make another one.


----------



## Philsuma

GNYADS......and you are making fun of MADS?

almost wanna say....GYNADS.....some sort of OBGYN consortium...

We need to consolidate Mike....I agree.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Lets make another one. We are on the corner of all the other groups so why not break off and start our own area.
Jason


----------



## Corpus Callosum

No problem with starting our own, just hope it gets used (the MADS and GNYADS lists are usually dead silent.. NEFG is more active). 

So are we settled on the name?


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Lets make another one. We are on the corner of all the other groups so why not break off and start our own area.
> Jason


I know who you could have as a president!


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Philsuma said:


> I know who you could have as a president!


Who me? I will do it, I dont mind.
Jason


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah im down for making a new group new name start fresh and i think all of us here in nj and nyc are very active froggers i think it would happen to be a great group and yeah i vote jason for prez his idea his expeirence why not?


----------



## Philsuma

Derek,

I was actually joking about the president thing....had someone other than Jason in mind.....fugetiboutit.

anyhoo...

Seriously, why do you guys feel the need to seperate? Don't like the MADS group? 

We shouldn't be splitting groups unless someone is truely not happy. Next thing you know, there will be other dart frog forums....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I think that its a good idea. Most of the mad meets and new york meets are 3 plus hours away from me and thats just to far. The closest one that I know of lately was the one at Scotts which is about 3 hours from me. Six hours of driving to to go to a frog meet is to far IMO. I was basically trying to get some interest so we dont have to start a new thread everytime someone wants to host a meeting.
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Phil you can be the president if you want.


----------



## Philsuma

Jason DeSantis said:


> Phil you can be the president if you want.


uh.......no......not me...


----------



## Julio

none of these groups have any kind of presidents, its just a bunch of froggers that get together when we want. No formal government is needed.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

One of the frogs should be president. If anyone isn't happy with something they can complain to him.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I agree with Julio. No prez just a bunch of frog geeks getting together once a month in a new spot is fine with me.


----------



## ggazonas

Just to remind anyone new to the thread or if you missed it the meeting will be on july 25 and people can start to come over around noon, in montclair, nj. When it gets closer to the date I will post my address.


----------



## alluringeli

lol Ill try and clear up some of my credit cards before the meet lol.... 



Julio said:


> just make sure you have enough to post bail.


----------



## DCreptiles

well Phil i do like being apart of MADS of course and it doesnt matter what group im apart of ill drive to the meets to see a nice collection like scotts.. scotts was a estimated 4.5 hours from me and i made it there in under 4 hours and i made a 45 min rest stop. i just thought it be cool to start a new network ect... and like julio said a government is not really needed we arent children and dont need to be controlled lol. not yet at least.


----------



## Philsuma

Derek,

I was being sarcastic (trying anyway) for almost 100% of my postings on this thread.

When I said I know who should be president...I was alluding to Richard Lynch and it was all just a joke.

wow....gotta cut down on my Shtick ...sorry for all the confusion.


Oh...the boozing in the city ect....I wasn't kidding about any of that.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

So Derek just how fast were you driving?


----------



## alluringeli

You dont wanna know lol.... 



Corpus Callosum said:


> So Derek just how fast were you driving?


----------



## DCreptiles

Corpus Callosum said:


> So Derek just how fast were you driving?


umm when im on roads i dont have alot of distance to cover or have a exit comming up soon i try to keep it between to 70 and 80 but when the navi said 80 plus miles to cover on the same highway i try to keep it under 120 around 100 is where i like to be and watch the miles go down quickly lol.... eli was sleeping and i pulled up next to a nissan 240sx and he reved at me so i dropped the rex down to 4th gear and floored it she woke up seen we were at 120 and started cursing at me lol but that lasted for a good 10 miles befor i got sick of her complainning and took it down... which was a good thing because about 15 mins later i blew by a cop but he never came out. i think he was asleep.

and as for your jokes phil i enjoy them on the board very much it helps break up all the dry brow beating that goes on here.. but you still have to remeber im fairly new and still learning about things so when you said a prez i really thought we needed one lmao... 

-Derek


----------



## ggazonas

DCreptiles said:


> umm when im on roads i dont have alot of distance to cover or have a exit comming up soon i try to keep it between to 70 and 80 but when the navi said 80 plus miles to cover on the same highway i try to keep it under 120 around 100 is where i like to be and watch the miles go down quickly lol.... eli was sleeping and i pulled up next to a nissan 240sx and he reved at me so i dropped the rex down to 4th gear and floored it she woke up seen we were at 120 and started cursing at me lol but that lasted for a good 10 miles befor i got sick of her complainning and took it down... which was a good thing because about 15 mins later i blew by a cop but he never came out. i think he was asleep.
> 
> and as for your jokes phil i enjoy them on the board very much it helps break up all the dry brow beating that goes on here.. but you still have to remeber im fairly new and still learning about things so when you said a prez i really thought we needed one lmao...
> 
> -Derek


I wasn't going nearly as fast as you but definitly over the speed limit (near 80mph) and probably passed that same cop but he never came out, I assumed he was sleeping as well

Fortuntely you won't have to speed to make it to my place in good time


----------



## frogger44

Gotta watch out in NJ, especially on 287. I was all about going fast until I got pulled over the other day doing 94 in a 65! I went from 0 points to 6 points in a matter of 5 minutes. Not good!


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah to get to you geroge takes me about 15 mins driving about 70 so thats not a problem.. your lucky you only got 6 points for 94 in a 65 i did 90 in a 55 and they took my lisence for 60 days and a 300 dollar fine. my lisence has been suspended longer then it was valid lol. i just recently finished paying off all my tickets for the nypd thing so i got only one outstanding ticket speeding in a lil village court in long island of old westbury 70 in a 55.
-Derek


----------



## kingnicky101

I'll be there george. Anybody selling bastis or yellow/orange terribilis there please pm me. Thanks.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey george just wonna let you know a new found hobbyst is going to be joinning us at your meet hes not on dendroboard but he wanted me to let you know.


----------



## Woodsman

HAHAHA, Good one, Phil! 

And my first task as president will be to appoint you head of the F.B.I. (Frog Bureau of Investigations), so you can bring to justice all those morph-mixers and effeminate geeks that keep dragging this otherwise "manly" hobby down.

I KNOW you are the man for the job! The Mad Scientist.



Philsuma said:


> Derek,
> 
> I was being sarcastic (trying anyway) for almost 100% of my postings on this thread.
> 
> When I said I know who should be president...I was alluding to Richard Lynch and it was all just a joke.
> 
> wow....gotta cut down on my Shtick ...sorry for all the confusion.
> 
> 
> Oh...the boozing in the city ect....I wasn't kidding about any of that.


----------



## ggazonas

DCreptiles said:


> hey george just wonna let you know a new found hobbyst is going to be joinning us at your meet hes not on dendroboard but he wanted me to let you know.


No problem Derek, there is plenty of room.


----------



## Philsuma

Woodsman said:


> ....so you can bring to justice all those morph-mixers and effeminate geeks


There we go!....now we got the jokes rolling again....

But Richard, _I've_ become a geek (not sure just how effeminate)...

and my days of arresting people are over...

But

I do happen to have a few applications for a suitable replacement on my desk as we speak


----------



## Woodsman

That's good, Phil, as I'm sure that the world is actually run by geeks and runts (and, according to the movies, the nerds always get the hottest babes!)

Now if we could just wrangle-in some of those renegade morph-mixers!!! (BTW, I have never produced any of these myself and don't really have any plans to do so...You'd think my tinctorius collection was quite pedestrian).


----------



## ggazonas

Since we are a now a month away from the meeting I just wnated to reiterate that it will be on

July 25, starting at noon

I live at 214 Walnut st, Montclair NJ, 07042 which can be accessed from many highways, esp. the garden state parkway, (rt 287, rt46, rt 80, rt 78 the turnpike, most of these end up going into the parkway)

And just so I get a get a realistic count of who coming please pm me or you could post it here again, and if you are car pooling please include how many.

Thanks Everyone


----------



## ErickG

Count me in. Happy to know this will be the shortest drive for me in a while.


----------



## ChrisK

I'm gonna be there


----------



## pa.walt

if nothing else comes up i will be there. so i guess you can consider me a maybe.
walt


----------



## Julio

i should be there.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I should be there as well. I can bring placon cups if anyone is interested. They are $45 per 55 case for 32 oz and regular deli lids are $30 per 500 case. I need the money ahaed of time to pick them up so pm me if interested.
Jason


----------



## warcraftfan

George - Thanks for hosting! I will be there.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

That was supposed to be 500 placon 32oz deli cups for $45.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> That was supposed to be 500 placon 32oz deli cups for $45.
> Jason


That sounds more like it


----------



## stemcellular

I might be there since it gives me another reason to visit the folks in Forked River ...


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> I might be there since it gives me another reason to visit the folks in Forked River ...



That would be great, maybe you could bring me some mantellas then


----------



## kingnicky101

I am looking for red/orange bastis, not yellow or gold dust bastis. please pm me if you have any so we can meet at the meeting. I saw a lot of people buying them at the other meeting and I'm assuming a lot of people will be selling them at this one as well.


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> That would be great, maybe you could bring me some mantellas then


Don't think I will have much available by next month - maybe a few laevigata or a LTC group of pulchra (2.2) that I might consider selling to someone interested in working with a hard to breed species. Otherwise, froglets won't be available until Sept-ish.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Don't think I will have much available by next month - maybe a few laevigata or a LTC group of pulchra (2.2) that I might consider selling to someone interested in working with a hard to breed species. Otherwise, froglets won't be available until Sept-ish.


I was interested in the laevigata


----------



## ChrisK

ggazonas said:


> I was interested in the laevigata


I had some of those in the 90s, really really cool frogs


----------



## stemcellular

ChrisK said:


> I had some of those in the 90s, really really cool frogs


Way to date yourself, Chris. .


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah I got an early start haha, a room full of mantellas and histrionicus


----------



## DizzyD

I'm still most likely in. Looking forward to it!


----------



## herper99

I'm going to be there if I can. I'm coming back from vacation the day before, so I'll have to play it by ear.


----------



## Julio

herper99 said:


> I'm going to be there if I can. I'm coming back from vacation the day before, so I'll have to play it by ear.


come on down Chris its gonna be a wild weekend of drinking in the city.


----------



## jfehr232

herper99 said:


> I'm going to be there if I can. I'm coming back from vacation the day before, so I'll have to play it by ear.


I would also love to come. I go away to North Carolina that Monday so I could make this. Do you mind if I hitch a ride with you? I'll pay for my share of gas..

Only reason I ask if I could tag along is because I am not sure if my car would make it there..let me know then.


----------



## herper99

Sure John. If I go, you can ride with me.


----------



## jfehr232

Thanks Chris. Yea pressure is on because this would be my first meet and you better not ruin it for me. LOL ....J.k


----------



## ggazonas

Just to let everyone know the meeting is open to anyone who is interested in dart frogs. Even if you have never been to a meeting before or are new to the hobby you are welcomed to come.


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> Just to let everyone know the meeting is open to anyone who is interested in dart frogs. Even if you have never been to a meeting before or are new to the hobby you are welcomed to come.


Well, then I def. won't come. I thought this was going to only be for the hobby elite.  

Seriously, I'm interested to hear what folks will have available for sale by the meeting. I, unfortunately, won't have much available until early fall.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Well, then I def. won't come. I thought this was going to only be for the hobby elite.
> 
> Seriously, I'm interested to hear what folks will have available for sale by the meeting. I, unfortunately, won't have much available until early fall.


I know you mentioned this before but I don't remember if you would have any M. laviegata available at the meeting.

Also if anyone has powder blue tincs, I know someone who is looking for 2-3 of them


----------



## stemcellular

ggazonas said:


> I know you mentioned this before but I don't remember if you would have any M. laviegata available at the meeting.
> 
> Also if anyone has powder blue tincs, I know someone who is looking for 2-3 of them


Probably not enough for a group at this time (only a few) though I'll have a bunch by fall, hopefully.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Probably not enough for a group at this time (only a few) though I'll have a bunch by fall, hopefully.


okay no problem


----------



## jfehr232

stemcellular said:


> Well, then I def. won't come. I thought this was going to only be for the hobby elite.
> 
> Seriously, I'm interested to hear what folks will have available for sale by the meeting. I, unfortunately, won't have much available until early fall.


Ouch, this kinda hurts me. lol.. If I do make it I'll be sure to keep my distance from you ..j.k Hope to meet everyone.


----------



## herper99

I have over a dozen leucs that are ready to go, a bunch of azureus froglets, and 5 intermedius froglets that I will bring if anybody is interested. I can also bring some Cobalts and Blue leg vents bred by George (GBIII) if anybody is interested. Pm me if you are interested in anything.


----------



## Philsuma

Are you "locking in" Chris ?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I'll have some solarte, INIBICO variabilis, and tarapoto imitator (tor line) available. Maybe some bean beetle cultures as well.


----------



## herper99

Philsuma said:


> Are you "locking in" Chris ?


LOL... Not quite Phil. I have commitment issues. Seriously, I will likely not know for sure until the last minute. It's really going to depend how much I have to do when I return from vacation.


----------



## DizzyD

I have some of Chris' auratus (Costa Rican) jumpin around, they're all juvies (Willing to let two of them go). And I may or may not have one probable male Alanis Tinc for sale/trade, still working things out at the moment. Oh, and if I can catch my imitator juvies there's two of them as well. If anyone is interested in purchasing/trading any of them for thumbs send me a pm.


----------



## Julio

Here are some of the things i will have for sale at the meeting. 

i will have several 4 ft vines for sale, $8 each










3month old alanis $35 each











3-4 month old intermdeius $60 each several available with really nice patterns

















also have several green legged lamasi at $25 each.


----------



## kingnicky101

If anybody is selling bastis at this meeting please pm me. I would love to have a few. I also have a female cham sold to us as a senegal but it looks a lot like a graceful. I am asking $25 for the female cham. I also have two three-toed box turtles possible pair. One unsexed juvenile and one gravid female. $90 bucks each or both for $150. I also need to sell my two juvie leucs. I want $30 each or both for $50. These animals must be sold, so please pm me if you are interested in any of these or if you have any bastis. Thanks.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

My sons birthday is the 26th so I may have to leave early to setup for a party. I have 1 female standard fant for sale or trade. I also will be bringing cups to anyone who wants them. Full cases of 500 32oz placon cups for $45. If you want any please let me know asap so I have time to setup the order and pick them up.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette

So the meet will be July 25th correct?


----------



## ggazonas

MaxB22 said:


> So the meet will be July 25th correct?


That is correct, and people can come over around noon. If you decide to come up you can bring em the rest of that cork bark, if you haven't sent it yet.


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I got some pieces of driftwood I'd trade for some cork bark if anyone has some.


----------



## BBoyette

Will do George, could you PM me your addy.
A local shop has huge cork bark tubes, but they charge $10 per lb.
I can pick some up if anyone is interested lmk.


----------



## kingnicky101

Nobody selling any bastis? I'm eager to buy a few, please pm me if you have any for sale and are going to the meeting. I saw a lot for sale last time at Jason's meeting and are hoping to see some at this one. Please pm me if you do. Thanks


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I forgot to mention that I will also have a ton of brom packs available so if anyone wants any this is a great chance to save money on shipping. All of the items on the site I can bring as well.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette

I can also bring those used 10g verts if anyone's interested, and if it isnt sold by then I have a Rio Guaramo pumilio that I could also bring along.


----------



## kingnicky101

I am also looking for quins if anybody has any and are going to the meet.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am ordering from Phil Tan next week and picking up some quins. If you wanted to add to the order your more than welcome. $90 per frog and maybe a couple bucks for the shipping.
Let me know.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette

Forgot to add by the time of the meet ill be finished working on brand new never used 10g vert setup, like the others it will include every thing.


----------



## Philsuma

Time to start the central PA carpool....

We have the following possibles:

1. Myself
2. Matt (Melas)
3. Chris (Herper99)
4. Jason K (flyangler)
5. Steve (soundrive)

Some MD guys.....

Let's talk it up.

ALSO

In light of the Black Jungle theft resulting in the identification of hobbyists from the NJ / NY area - I would hope that by the time the meeting rolls around, we can be sure these people have no chance of attending and will be excluded.


----------



## BBoyette

Since I think I'm the only the only person coming from maryland, I'm down for carpooling, anything that will make my drive shorter. I have $$ on the octane.


----------



## ChrisK

Philsuma said:


> In light of the Black Jungle theft resulting in the identification of hobbyists from the NJ / NY area - I would hope that by the time the meeting rolls around, we can be sure these people have no chance of attending and will be excluded.


Well at the WP show following that incident I was given a descrip, if anyone wants it PM me


----------



## Jason DeSantis

ChrisK said:


> Well at the WP show following that incident I was given a descrip, if anyone wants it PM me


Chris if you dont mind I would like to know what this person looks like. I have requests for people to stop by all the time and I dont want anyone here stealing anything.
Jason


----------



## Philsuma

From what I understand.....they have the full name and identity of one and possibly two people.

The only problem remaining, is the fear of publicly outing someone who has not yet been contacted by law enforcement, let alone charged with retail theft.

It is a sticky wicket but I hope that the need to protect our hobby outways that fear. We have such a fragile hobby to begin with.

If I decide to bring a dozen Pumilio and some breeder tincs to the NJ meeting.....I really don't want to have to stand behind a table and bring my superiour enterprises deli cup display case.....


----------



## DCreptiles

Philsuma said:


> From what I understand.....they have the full name and identity of one and possibly two people.
> 
> The only problem remaining, is the fear of publicly outing someone who has not yet been contacted by law enforcement, let alone charged with retail theft.
> 
> It is a sticky wicket but I hope that the need to protect our hobby outways that fear. We have such a fragile hobby to begin with.
> 
> If I decide to bring a dozen Pumilio and some breeder tincs to the NJ meeting.....I really don't want to have to stand behind a table and bring my superiour enterprises deli cup display case.....



i highly doubt its ( THAT ) serious of a situation and i would hope no one would truely be dumb enough to even consider being sticky in someones home surrounded by fellow froggers ect.. since i am in that line of work there are all types of shop lifters for different reasons. most of it is because they seen a chance and took it. but if they truely are on DB and live in the ny/nj area and attend shows and meetings then they should be braught to light soon right? i just happen to be a very trusting person and i happen to enjoy our meets and shows. and it would be a very sad day for someone to cross such a line at a meet but if it did happen it would be narrowed down very quickly as to we all know each other. frog community is very small so its only a matter of time.
-Derek


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Speaking of the white plains show, how is it? I have never been to that show and I hear it is hit or miss. Anyone with info on this so called thief should atleast make it known to anyone who is bringing frogs and supplies to the meet.
Jason


----------



## BBoyette

I've decided to bring my proven mancreek trio, just a heads up.


----------



## ggazonas

Jason DeSantis said:


> Speaking of the white plains show, how is it? I have never been to that show and I hear it is hit or miss. Anyone with info on this so called thief should atleast make it known to anyone who is bringing frogs and supplies to the meet.
> Jason


Now that you mention it, if anyone knows whom these people are please let me know, considering I am hosting the meeting.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

ggazonas said:


> Now that you mention it, if anyone knows whom these people are please let me know, considering I am hosting the meeting.


Please forgive my ignorance here-
I`m sure these clowns know by now that they`ve been outed.
Can they actually be dumb enough to attend show`s AND show up at peoples house`s?
If I were them I`d be laying pretty low right about now- which in my opinion is all the more reason to expose them.
If you morons are reading this- sucks to be you right now, and was it really worth it?

John


----------



## SMenigoz

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`m sure these clowns know by now that they`ve been outed.
> If you morons are reading this- sucks to be you right now, and was it really worth it?
> John


George,
I debating whether I'll be able to attend...4 hrs on the road one way is a tremendous committment, but still under consideration.
As to the White Plains theft--I emailed Black Jungle for the names of the tools who stole from them and await a response. I occasionally open my house for visitors and under no circumstances would I allow these people to come...blackballed from ALL meetings IMO.
Our dartfrog community is too close-knit; people talk. Apparently they're DB members...what a shame. 
Scott


----------



## Julio

Scott, i do hope you make it, plus we are planning to have a good time in the city that night.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Jason DeSantis said:


> Speaking of the white plains show, how is it? I have never been to that show and I hear it is hit or miss. Anyone with info on this so called thief should atleast make it known to anyone who is bringing frogs and supplies to the meet.
> Jason


Jason, its usually a pretty good show.
Here`s a list of the vendor`s-
Welcome to ReptileExpo.com

EDIT-
wow, after typing this I realized the show ended about 4 hrs. ago!!!
What a loser!!!

John


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I have always wanted to go but just the thought of going over the GWB kills me. No matter what time of the day I go by its always bumper to bumper.
Jason


----------



## Julio

you can use the tapanzee and that would lead you right into weschester. its a pretty good show, there was a pretty good turn out there today. BJ had some really nice frogs for sale along with a large selection of plants, i got there just as most of the good plants were gone.


----------



## ggazonas

if you go over the tapanzee its only 15 minutes from there. Its an easy drive.


Scott if you come that would be great, but a four hour drive is a haul. I don't nearly quite have a collection like yours, but maybe one day. 

Right now I think people can arrive around noon, but I may consider people coming earlier. We'll see how things are a week before.


----------



## herper99

Julio said:


> Scott, i do hope you make it, plus we are planning to have a good time in the city that night.


Where are you planning to go?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I forgot to mention I am also looking for other feeders. Maybe some other types of fruit flies or some woodlice.
Jason


----------



## Julio

not sure Chris, we have a lot to choose from.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone who wants cups for $45 for 500 case needs to pay no later then friday. I have to order and setup a time to go and pick them up. Since I am going to be ordering lids also I can do 500 cups and lids for $123. This comes out to less then 20 cents per cup and lid. Please let me know asap before I run out of time.
Jason


----------



## Philsuma

herper99 said:


> Where are you planning to go?


 
.....just bring a lot of one and five dollar bills.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

Philsuma said:


> .....just bring a lot of one and five dollar bills.


wow- I love arcade`s!

John


----------



## Julio

Philsuma said:


> .....just bring a lot of one and five dollar bills.


LOL!!! i will call Larry Flint


----------



## stemcellular

Is corpus old enough to go to the "arcade"?


----------



## Julio

yes he is, i try and get him to come out with me, but he is afraid to hang with me.


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Is corpus old enough to go to the "arcade"?




I'm going to bring my antonio banderas Zorro paste-on mustache for him...


----------



## Corpus Callosum

old enough but too broke for that


----------



## stemcellular

Maybe they will accept tadpoles instead...


----------



## Philsuma

stemcellular said:


> Maybe they will accept tadpoles instead...


This is getting hilarious....

Poor Mikey K.


----------



## bellerophon

Hey all, MaxB22 has twisted my arm enough and I've decided to head up there and see what all this NJ talk is about. If anyone is interested in some imis,variabilis, or cobalts let me know.


----------



## ggazonas

bellerophon said:


> Hey all, MaxB22 has twisted my arm enough and I've decided to head up there and see what all this NJ talk is about. If anyone is interested in some imis,variabilis, or cobalts let me know.


Lee if you do come up, you are free to take pictures of all my frogs. Although I was a photo major ( one of my two majors) in college I never used digital or took pictures of frogs before. I concrentrated on architecture. So basically I can't take a good image if I tried. 
Every picture you've posted before is amazing so I would be esstatic if you took some pictures


----------



## ChrisK

Anyone got a 24x18x24 exo terra they want to get rid of?


----------



## bellerophon

ggazonas said:


> Lee if you do come up, you are free to take pictures of all my frogs. Although I was a photo major ( one of my two majors) in college I never used digital or took pictures of frogs before. I concrentrated on architecture. So basically I can't take a good image if I tried.
> Every picture you've posted before is amazing so I would be esstatic if you took some pictures


I'd be honored to, and you'd be hard pressed to stop me  I appreciate the praise. I never studied photography and reading up on it just confuses me.
I wonder if I can bring my camera into that "arcade" you all are talking about...


----------



## Julio

cameras are not allowed, we dont' need any implicating evidence of whatever goes down.


----------



## ggazonas

I have what I beleive is 4 female azureus. I have seen two of them, which look very much like female wrestling so I am almost positive they are girls. I am interested in trading a female for a male.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Here is what I will have available for the meeting:
1 female fant- $150 OBO
1.2 or 2.1 colons - $700 OBO
starter springtail cultures 32oz - $5
magnolia leaves
southern oak leaves
film containers - 5 for $1 (mostly white)
All of the other items that are on the site I can bring as well. I would prefer to not bring to much stuff so if you want to preorder and just choose pickup at store I can bring that to the meet. I will be bringing the suction pods as a couple people wanted to see them. I may also bring a few extra broms and cork bark. Please let me know before the meet if you want me to bring anything, I dont plan on bringing to much extra.
Jason


----------



## Philsuma

I have the following available but will only bring the frogs if there is interest:


Pair of proven 2 year old Saul Yellowbacks - Saurian line

Pair of 1 year old Azureus - S. Menigoz line

Pair of proven Leucomelas - Mike Shrom line

Pair of sexed 1 year old Vittatus - Frogfarm



Indian almond leaves

assembled film cans with suction cups and trays

Various size glass dishes all suitable for tadpole deposition.

A new vicks ultra sonic humidifier.

KIS clear storage boxes, various sizes.

Bean beetle, FF cultures, Iso and Springtail cultures and premade springtail food.

Meth Blue and Tadpole tea in squeeze bottles.

Lots of small started viv plants.


----------



## jfehr232

If I do make it, well anyone have empty 20g tall tanks?


----------



## Philsuma

oh....I'll have a bunch of Excelsior.....quite a bit at much better than craft store prices.


----------



## DCreptiles

bellerophon said:


> I'd be honored to, and you'd be hard pressed to stop me  I appreciate the praise. I never studied photography and reading up on it just confuses me.
> I wonder if I can bring my camera into that "arcade" you all are talking about...



So Theres that fight Phil and julio were looking for in the city lol if Lee whips a camra out in the "Arcade" for sure a big stocky bald guy name curly will be very upset. then who will show him that froggers are the most hard core ppl around huh? i vote julio and ill bring pop corn


----------



## Philsuma

Now now....before any of the new peeps start getting scared...


All this banter is just talk.....we are just a bunch of harmless non-toxic frog geeks.


Nothing to see here....move along....


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Not planning on bringing any frogs unless someone is buying something but here's what I have or can deliver, pm if interested;

solarte pumilio
inibico variabilis
tor line tarapoto imitator
standard lamasi 
bri bri pumilio
highland tricolor
bean beetles
and some extra 20H tanks but they are used and have a large bulkhead, from pet store that went out of business
maybe some plant cuttings


----------



## herper99

Okay, Plans have changed. I'm not going away, so I am pretty sure I'll be at the meeting.
I have the following available if anybody is interested.

Orange Basti probable pair
Solarte froglets
Intermedius froglets
Leucomelas froglets
Azureus froglets
probable pair of BL Vents
lots of ff culture media

I'm only bringing what people want, so email me with any interest. [email protected]


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I also would be interested in picking up some adult vents or imis. Depending on the sale of my other frogs though.
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

female fant sold!


----------



## rjmarchisi

Dont know if I can make it yet, but I can have the following frogs delivered there:

1.1 proven pair of lowland fants
1.0.1 vanzolini
1.1.1 proven trio of tor tarapoto imitators
1.0.1 orange lamasi
0.0.2 tor tarapoto imitators
0.0.2 lowland fants

pm me if interested in anything

rob


----------



## alluringeli

Sounds like this is going to be one heck of a large meet. Glad I took the day off of work to come hang out with my fellow froggers too bad I cant go to the after party lol....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

OK so I will be bringing southern oak and magnolia leaves. They are totally sterile so no washing or baking required. Should be about $6 per gallon bag full. I will bring as many as I can but would prefer to know how much to bring, so please pm me to reserve some.
Jason


----------



## Philsuma

Jason,

I'll take a few bags......


I'll also have @ 40 gallons of leca if anyone needs that.....


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

If anyone is interested I have adult pairs of Dendrobates auratus ' Standard Hawaiian' for sale at $80.00 each. Also Fruit flies and bean beetles, indian meal moth cultures for sale, driftwood and Iquitos vents, panamanian auratus and alanis tincs.
Andy


----------



## Philsuma

Again....more frogs and supplies are likely to be had than at a large reptile show like White plains or Hamburg !

Wow


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Phil what type of leaves do you want so I can put you down?
Jason


----------



## Philsuma

Jason, 2 bags of each......I am pretty picky about leaf litter so if I like it....I'll get more from you.


----------



## BBoyette

I need some indian almond leaves....ill take 1 bag of mag leaves Jason.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I got everyone thus far for leaves. Any interest if I bring cork bark?
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

I got the foam backgrounds from a 36x18x24 and from a 24 x18 x18 exo terra if anyone wants to trade anything for them - you could make a couple of cool backgrounds out of them


----------



## ggazonas

Just wanted to post my info again.

My address is 214 Walnut St
Montclair, NJ 07042
Also important to mention is that I live on the third floor of a 3 family house, its a pretty big house. We can use the back yard or the front porch if people would like to go outside, although we won't really need to considering I have plenty of room upstairs. 

There is plenty of parking on the street, (its a wide street) and poeple don't usually park on it, (everyone has driveways) However there is another couple who lives in the house so please refrain from parking in the driveway.

People can start to come around noon. I will have food and snacks, I'm thinking about getting a large sub. As for adult beverages, people are welcome to bring whatever they would like. I don't really drink much so I don't have anything.

Other than that I look forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Last call on the 32 oz placon cups. They are $45 for a case of 500. This is for just the cups and not lids. I will also have if anyone wants to preorder 32 oz cups with lids $30 for 100 or lesser amount please pm me.
Other items I can bring are some large pieces of tree bark( a couple trees on the proprerty are loosing the bark and I can bring some if anybody wants any). I also have wooly beech aphids if anyone wants to try there luck with them. I have never tried them but they only live on beech trees so it could be like a one time feeding.
Jason


----------



## jfehr232

jason, if you have another bag of leaves that would be great. Thanks. and are you bringing some broms?


----------



## Jason DeSantis

What kind of leaves do you want? I might bring some broms but I would prefer people to preorder. If I do bring some they will most likely be $3 a piece as most people tend to grab the big ones and the ones with pups and leave me with real small ones. I dont know I really havent decided how to work it yet.
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

I'll take 2 bags of mags


----------



## ggazonas

If anyone wants to bring any food you are welcome to as well. And if anyone has any questions about the meeting you can pm me.

Thanks

George


----------



## Jason DeSantis

put you down for 2 bags of mags Chris


----------



## Julio

ggazonas said:


> If anyone wants to bring any food you are welcome to as well. And if anyone has any questions about the meeting you can pm me.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> George


Food is not needed, we need liquor we are gonna get the party started early.


----------



## ggazonas

Julio said:


> Food is not needed, we need liquor we are gonna get the party started early.



Well I guess Julio wants someone to bring liquor.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

So the prices on the leaves are going to be $6 for the southern oak packed full and $4 for magnolia. I can only get about 20-25 in a gallon bag so thats why I dropped the price on them. The southern ok is packed full in a gallon bag.
Jason


----------



## ChrisK

OK, 4 bags of mags!


----------



## ggazonas

if anyone needs directions let me know as well

Thanks


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Anyone have any cheap sexed pairs or proven pairs of thumbs they are looking to get rid of?
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

Does anyone have any green sips, yellow back, inferlanis or alanis, or new river tincs?


----------



## NathanB

I need to get rid of some stuff:
sale pictures by bussardnr - Photobucket
i can get better photos if anyone wants. Plant names are the image names for the most part.
If anyone wants to sell any of this at one of the shows lmk, i'm out of room


----------



## Philsuma

ggazonas said:


> Does anyone have any green sips, yellow back, inferlanis or alanis, or new river tincs?


Pair of proven 2 year old Saul Yellowbacks - Saurian line


----------



## DizzyD

1 adult "unsexed" alanis leaning towards male
3 juvi auratus unsexed
2 juvi imitators unsexed if I can catch them.

let me know via pm. I may be a little late to the mtg. Damn car is going in for service. Sad morning, but hopefully a good afternoon.
Chris


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Since we are getting really close this is what I am going to bring:
pick your own broms 4 for $10
some misc. plants
suction pods
All of the other items people requested I will bring with a little extra. If you want specific items like cork bark, fly cups and lids, plants or anything else on the site please let me know before saturday. With all of the other items I have to bring that were preordered I wont have much room so thats why I cant just bring a large selection.
Jason

PS: will consider trades for frogs


----------



## pa.walt

frogs i could bring to sell,
4 imitators,saurian line not sure of sexes $50 each
1 solarte male mike k/corpus cal line $200
2 el dorado, l.t.c. i had these for about a year now. think they are pair think i heard chirping. $100 each
1 green surinam trivitatus, male elmoisfive line $100
pm or e-mail, put "frogs for sale " in subject so i don't think it is spam.


----------



## herper99

If interested, I could bring the following:

Leuc froglets - I have over 20 
Azureus froglets - at least 10
Intermedius froglets - 2 or 3 ready to go
F1 Solarte froglets - at least 2 ready to go
Red/Orange Basti probable pair (calling male and very fat probable female) 
fruit fly media mix/excelsior/cups & lids (20 or 30 culture size)

If offering trades, I am only looking for 1 female Tarapoto imitator, Green Sips, or orange terribs. 

I will only bring something if somebody wants it. 

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## jfehr232

Wow, this is really going to be something else. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and for the people riding with chris I'll see you sat. morning. 

Anyone bringing 20g tanks? Looking to make another vert.


----------



## ggazonas

jfehr232 said:


> Wow, this is really going to be something else. I am looking forward to meeting all of you and for the people riding with chris I'll see you sat. morning.
> 
> Anyone bringing 20g tanks? Looking to make another vert.


Mike Khadavi (corpus Collasum) has some 20 g thats are used aquariums. PM him. I know he will be there.


----------



## Woodsman

I will have a sexed pair of sub-adult Giant Orange tincs, $300. (Real beauties).

Also, Alanis, Azureus, and Luec tads, $10 each.

Let me know in advance if interested. Thanks, Richard.


----------



## jfehr232

ggazonas said:


> Mike Khadavi (corpus Collasum) has some 20 g thats are used aquariums. PM him. I know he will be there.



Thanks George, I just threw him a PM. See you soon.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Hey Richard how big are the tads? Throwing any legs yet?
Jason


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I also have some 16oz tad cups with lids. These are just for the meet and are not sold on the site.
50 for $8
100 for $15

Jason


----------



## Woodsman

Hi Jason,

No legs yet...The Alanis are about 1 1/2 months, Azureus 2 months, Leucs are close to sprouting.....I may have a few Giant Orange tinc tads available if anyone is interested at $25 each.

Take care, Richard.



Jason DeSantis said:


> Hey Richard how big are the tads? Throwing any legs yet?
> Jason


----------



## DizzyD

Hey Richard glad to see that alanis pair got goin for ya! 
All the frogs I mentioned in my post on the previous page are either for sale, & or I'm quite open to trades (frogs, supplies, tads even. Just no tincs. Too big for my little apt  Still having trouble deciding if I'll bring them even if there's no interest. Ah decisions, decisions. Like I learned at chris' house a few months back, if you bring it, they will trade.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I am still looking to pick up some sort of proven pairs. I have plants and supplies I can trade along with some cash. I prefer thumbs or smaller frogs.
Jason


----------



## bellerophon

Just a quick note, I can bring any of these if people are interested.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/frog-classifieds/43118-fs-ft-few-thumbs-tincs-more-available.html


----------



## ggazonas

If anyone gets lost of thinks they are lost , or just needs some assurance of where you are going you can call me at 908 309 1844


----------



## Philsuma

Can someone please bring a quantity of "floatable" aquarium plants suitable for several morph-out containers?

The LFS plant selection is becoming silly with all those goofy little tubes of plants....


----------



## Jason DeSantis

I will only be at the meet for a couple hours tomorrow. All plants and broms are going to be 4 for $10. If you want anything please let me know before to late tonight. I will bring some extras but with all the other items I have to drop off I wont have much room to bring extra. The only plants on the site that I cant do for that price are the mounted plants and the planted bromeliads. Everything else is good for that price. Like I said I will probably be leaving no later then 3pm so please make sure you are there to pick up what you wanted.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

I have bean beatles cultures for 4$ and if anyone needs any ff's I have a few cultures I can sell for 5$. Other than that I'll see everyone tomorow.


----------



## DCreptiles

hey i hope to see everyone at the meet tomorrow. im digging through my stuff cleaning stuff out to make some space and i have a ton of extra supplys yet again i have many jars of herpervite and reptical also flukers cal. i have some digital thermometers and also the dual meters made by fluker does temp/humidity. a few pieces of cork bark. and plenty of azureus tads which ill bring by request only. also tropical spring tail cultures for trade in the 32 ounce culture cups freshly started by request only made from the master culture and then seeded by all other cultures.

i also got a few frogs for sale check the classifieds and then email me.

is any one bringing small tadpole containers, 32oz cups and vented lids? dont need many just a small amount.

please just email me at [email protected] 

Derek


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Derek I have a ton of fly cups and lids along with tad containers. The tad containers with lids are 50 for $7.50 or 100 for $15. The fly cups and lids are $.30 each or 100 for $29. Let me know if you want me to bring some.
Jason


----------



## ggazonas

I forgot to mention that my house is the one with the two large Japanese Maples in the front yard.


----------



## melas

In the car with Phil on the way! Woop woop!


----------



## BBoyette

Me, Lee and Bob are here.


----------



## melas

No Scott M.???


----------



## pa.walt

hope everyone is having/had a good time. maybe will see some of you at hamburg.
walt


----------



## Julio

Nice meeting George, thanks for hosting, too bad all the other guys had to go home and get their tanpons changed instead of coming out tonight.


----------



## DCreptiles

that was a great meet geroge. you have alot of nice vivs to look in and there was alot of nice frogs and supplys and plants for sale.. the meet was great. thanks for hosting and it was really nice seeing everyone again.

-Derek&Eli


----------



## SMenigoz

melas said:


> No Scott M.???


Sorry guys...family comittments. 
Sounds like it was a good turnout. 
Catch'a at the next one!
Scott


----------



## ggazonas

Thanks guys, it was my pleasure


----------



## BBoyette

Yea good times! Nice to finally meet some of you guys. Thanks George, I forgot about those clippings...ahhh its no biggie atleast I know they grow good.


----------



## herper99

Another successful meet. Nice job George. Lots of guys from a fairly large geographic range making the trek. 

And Julio, I told you I'll come up again to go out, so don't get your panties in a bunch. 
I think you are just jealous because I got the Giant Orange pair.


----------



## Jason DeSantis

Thanks for hosting George and for the half of a hoagie. Sorry, I was hungry.
Jason


----------



## Bob Fraser

George,
Thank you & your lady for hosting the meet. It was great to meet some new faces. We had no traffic issues going home, however we missed the 287 exit & ended up taking the long way home!! We arrived at my place in Balt. at 7:50 PM, so much FUN. When we finally hit Wilmington DE. the engine light lit up (OH JOY!!). Made it home safely though. Chris thanks for hooking me up, the frogs went into the Q.T. when we got home.
Cheers 
Bob Fraser


----------



## DCreptiles

yeah chris that giant orange pair is beautiful good luck with them!


----------



## Philsuma

George,

Thanks for having us. There were 21 hobbyists there for those who like to count and for a reference for those other groups not in the Mid Atlantic area.

The racks systems and viv's were excellent and well made. You have a nice growing collection. That Veiled Chameleon slipped and fell a couple times while trying to climb the screen sides. I have a great Manzanina (sp) tree branch that I'll try to get your way.

I had a great time, met a couple people for the first time - glad I did....also started plans for Panama. 

Chris....thanks for letting me take home those Solarte after the other interested party could not come up with the cash....stuff happens huh? Hope he understands.

Looks like Jason has jumped on the next MADS meeting and that gets me off the hook.....for now. Hehe

Enjoy that CITES guide Juilo AND share it with Mike.....he did covet it.

Thanks for bringing the Viv from VA Brandon!

Good times.


----------



## jfehr232

George thanks for having me and the others come over. It was my first meeting and it was a good one. 

Phil, good look with those Solarte and I hope they breed like rabbits for you. ha

In all it was a great time meeting the faces of dendro and hopefully we will get together for another one in a couple of months.


----------



## ChrisK

Anyone take any pics? I was still half asleep since Friday was my last day at work  so I only recognized the people who were at the last meeting


----------



## ggazonas

Philsuma said:


> George,
> 
> Thanks for having us. There were 21 hobbyists there for those who like to count and for a reference for those other groups not in the Mid Atlantic area.
> 
> The racks systems and viv's were excellent and well made. You have a nice growing collection. That Veiled Chameleon slipped and fell a couple times while trying to climb the screen sides. I have a great Manzanina (sp) tree branch that I'll try to get your way.
> 
> 
> Thanks Phil,
> 
> I took your word about the film caninsiters and pulled out about two dozen that I had saved and put them into the vivs. I never got a round to placing them in there. I just needed something or someone to nudge me on that one. Thanks for the advice.
> 
> Again it was my pleasure to have everyone over and I hope eveyone enjoyed themselves and thats for the compliments.
> 
> George


----------



## bellerophon

Had a great time everyone! I'm in a hurry but I figured I'd post up a few pictures from the day.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me.../43486-pics-nj-meeting-7-25-a.html#post382855

I should probably try and get more pictures of the people that show up to these things...


----------



## Woodsman

Yeah, WTF....I was hoping to tie one on with some of the frog geek community. We'll have to find some "mid-way" point that everyone could meet-up at. Though, bar "hopping" in NYC can't be beat!!

Good seeing you, Julio. Let me know when I can see your collection. Richard.



Julio said:


> Nice meeting George, thanks for hosting, too bad all the other guys had to go home and get their tanpons changed instead of coming out tonight.


----------



## alluringeli

I had a really good time. I'm glad we came out. This was like the closes meet we have been to lol. To bad our apt is so small if not we would host one. Thanks for having us over. You have a wonderful collection....


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs

I'll host the next one!
Andy


----------



## DCreptiles

brooklyndartfrogs said:


> I'll host the next one!
> Andy


hey andy i believe Jason D already op to host the next one in sept. and the hamburg show is aug.. so im guessing after?


----------



## Woodsman

HA HA Chris!

That's just because Julio has been to my place and knows I don't part with the GOs readily. In fact, this was the first pair that I've put out there (hope you enjoy them). Thanks again for the Solarte....My first foray into pumilios!)

Take care, Richard.



herper99 said:


> Another successful meet. Nice job George. Lots of guys from a fairly large geographic range making the trek.
> 
> And Julio, I told you I'll come up again to go out, so don't get your panties in a bunch.
> I think you are just jealous because I got the Giant Orange pair.


----------



## ggazonas

"Thanks for having us. There were 21 hobbyists there for those who like to count and for a reference for those other groups not in the Mid Atlantic area."

On my count I came up with 23 total, there were a couple people who snuck in and out quickly, but that doesn't matter how many, ( the total number of people who came was more than I expected especially those who took the trek) I was glad to see people from PA, NY, NJ, and MD

"The racks systems and viv's were excellent and well made. You have a nice growing collection. That Veiled Chameleon slipped and fell a couple times while trying to climb the screen sides. I have a great Manzanina (sp) tree branch that I'll try to get your way."


Phil if you do get a chance to give me that mazanina that would be great, however I put a liana vine I got from Julio and my Veiled seems happy now. I got the vine right under the light, so hes been going up there and basking, seems he was just trying to get as close to that light as possible and hes claws don't do such a good job gripping the screen.


----------



## ChrisK

Yeah definitely good turnout, cool people although I didn't know most names, the castis and hawaiian auratus were really nice, thanks for the clippings George!

It was a little disturbing watching Richard with the bird though................


----------



## ggazonas

ChrisK said:


> Yeah definitely good turnout, cool people although I didn't know most names, the castis and hawaiian auratus were really nice, thanks for the clippings George!
> 
> It was a little disturbing watching Richard with the bird though................


Those auratus you were referring to were the green and bronze. I have hawaiians but they were in a shoebox, still froglets

I thought watching Richard with Cosmo (the bird) was amusing

And if you need anymore cuttings let me know, next time I trim back the vivs i'll save some for you.


----------



## pa.walt

oops, i posted in the wrong thread how many tanks do you have there george. must have a very understanding significant other.
walt


----------



## ggazonas

pa.walt said:


> oops, i posted in the wrong thread how many tanks do you have there george. must have a very understanding significant other.
> walt


there are around about 35, but I have one more rack or 9 or so I'm gonna set up. Possibly one row of tree frogs


----------



## ChrisK

ggazonas said:


> Those auratus you were referring to were the green and bronze. I have hawaiians but they were in a shoebox, still froglets


Yeah the ones in the 2 shoeboxes in the middle of the room were the ones I really liked, those g&b were huge though!


----------



## ggazonas

ChrisK said:


> Yeah the ones in the 2 shoeboxes in the middle of the room were the ones I really liked, those g&b were huge though!


oh those weren't mine, I beleive andy had them for sale, however I have three froglets as of now, but they were in shoeboxes on one of my racks


----------



## jfehr232

Hey George, you are sending that froglet I found then correct? I am going to hold it to ya to give it to me then. LOL. I am just glad I found it.


----------



## ggazonas

jfehr232 said:


> Hey George, you are sending that froglet I found then correct? I am going to hold it to ya to give it to me then. LOL. I am just glad I found it.


Yeah well see about that. When I get more out of the water I'll give you a deal on them if you still want him.

I do appreciate you finding him though


----------

